# Scraped up front bumper



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

So def pulling out of a car garage last night i scraped up my front bumper bad. It put big scratches and took off some paint. I went as slow as i could too....... has anyone else had this problem and/or know what i can do to fix my bumper?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Your garage has a big angle going in and out, or what?


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

Get the bumper fixed... Then get yourself some 2x12's cut them about 3 feet long and use them as ramps.. they will work well. if there is a large gap between the boards and the driveway, shim it up with some 2x4's It worked great for my uncle and his corvette for years.. everyone laughed at him. His car never had a scratch.


----------



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

Ha no my driveway was fine. I was in town pulling out of a car garage ( that like a billion people use) but some reason my car scraped.


----------

